
Language Acquisition Triangle - sova
https://medium.com/@sova.kuliana/language-acquisition-triangle-bf7763a7fe20#.5gty22uzz
======
sova
Want to master many languages? Find out which two languages help make your
ideal language triangle and learn them first.

Language Acquisition Triangle (one corner is your native language, the other
two corners are the most grammatically and writing-system different, learn
those languages that are the corners of your triangle and all other languages
you’d wish to learn are closer-by-proxy/relevance/triangulation).

A theory I have been working on for a few years based on my language learning
experiences.

